# Storage of Cars at PCD



## VPI2000 (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure if the PCD will get much impact from Irene, but wondering how the cars awaiting delivery are stored? Do they have covered parking for the cars? I pick up on Tuesday and would hate for any damage to happen from the storm this weekend.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Hopefully the guys will chime in if they aren't busy boarding up. 

I was there in July, the center had a few buildings etc. that would store cars if I recall correctly i.e. workshops and the like.

I would not be surprised if they had to, to leave the center cars out and store customer cars inside, but that's pure speculation.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Warm and sunny this weekend in the upstate. The SC coast is getting some rain, but no worries at the PDC. N4S


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

The local forcast for Spartanburg this weekend is NO rain.


----------



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

They are stored outside in the aspalt lot behind the workshop. I asked.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

I had this same thought. The forecast is very dry over the next week, so all seems good. I was more concerned if my car actually made it to Spartanburg and isn't just sitting around the VPC in harms way.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

The vehicles are stored outside, however we try to move the customer vehicles indoors or under canopy if they are predicting hail or a hurricane to blow through (which obviously wasn't the case for us this weekend). Vehicles still at the port are stored outside.


----------



## VPI2000 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Jonathan. Looking forward to my delivery tomorrow. Hope to get you meet you.


----------

